# Herb would be proud



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m building a floating corner shelf in my gym to temporarily hold a mini fridge .
I thought about Herb when I built the wall, and having a perfect right angle was a concern as the more accurate the angle was the easier the build would be .

Anyways when I put the square inside it , you couldn’t get a playing card between it at any point .
I must also add that having a Track Saw is an awesome tool to have in your arsenal when you need to cut a triangle. 
The top fit in so well that you only have to give it a slight tap to make it drop into place . 
I am going to paint it and add a front cap to it tomorrow with a piece of mdf and checker plate . 
I had a concern that the middle of the shelf may sag after time , so I added two supports underneath,plus I secured a 2”x2” x 1/4” thick piece of angle iron to the back of the front 2by4 

To be continued


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Good job Rick,solid as a rock. James.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

For the beer and ice cream while you are on the treadmill?


Good looking project &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice, Rick...with that 2x4 on the face I'm thinking it won't sag...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice to have square walls. Wish I had one in my house. Had to get a gizmo to measure corners when remodeling the main bathroom- each inside and outside corner was different!
Edit- Refrigerator in the gym? Workout and have a dish of ice cream!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> For the beer and ice cream while you are on the treadmill?
> 
> 
> Good looking project ��


No Ice cream in the gym fridge ,but lots of beer lol.
The last time my neighbour come over to visit we killed a 15 pack in about 90 minutes , and of course I run out minutes after the beer store closed .
So I vowed never to let that happen again and bought a mini fridge on Black Friday so I had a place to store more cold beer . 
There’s already one fridge built into the wall ,but it’s full of water . I’m planning on rebuilding that wall one day so I can accommodate this fridge . Then I’ll just use the floating shelf for other storage.

It was on sale at Walmart for $200 , regular $500 . 126 can capacity!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm with Nick, I think the angle iron is over kill. Better too strong than too weak though.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TenGees said:


> I'm with Nick, I think the angle iron is over kill. Better too strong than too weak though.


I think it would hold a full size fridge with the angle iron. But it will be full of beer....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

How does the air circulate with the built-in refrigerator?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little project Rick. Plenty strong. You were wise to overbuild it given the load it will be supporting. That will be something like 95 lbs/43 kilos of beer. That's about a 10 year supply for me.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Knothead47 said:


> How does the air circulate with the built-in refrigerator?


It’s actually open on the other side . I had to build the wall out because the furnace and hot water tank were in the way. 
That Danby fridge has been in there for probably 6 or more years trouble free .

In the future I’m rebuilding that wall completely. I need to mount a stereo amplifier and a music server on the left hand side as it’s too narrow to fit as it is . 
I also would like a few drawers , but way back then I wasn’t confident enough to make them . Since joining here I look back and lol ,as I have no issues making them now and actually enjoy it . 

I thought I’d test the fridge out before rebuilding the wall , as these mini fridges seem to get bad reviews .
If it keeps beer and water down to 34F like they claim , I’ll relocate it to the wall this spring .
Almost debating to make the hole too big next time and just install a filler plate just incase it calves and there’s no more available in that size .


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I need to mount a stereo amplifier and a music server on the left hand side


What are you looking at for a music server? My 30 year old Sony 5 disc changer just died, and I am torn with how to replace it. I can find another older carousel, but with the majority of my music digitized now, I don't think I need a multi disc player, maybe it's time to go with a single disk / music server combo?

scared of what that might cost....


I could bite the bullet and just use a Bluetooth player with a USB drive, but that doesn't look cool


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> What are you looking at for a music server? My 30 year old Sony 5 disc changer just died, and I am torn with how to replace it. I can find another older carousel, but with the majority of my music digitized now, I don't think I need a multi disc player, maybe it's time to go with a single disk / music server combo?
> 
> scared of what that might cost....
> 
> ...


I went with Cambridge, as my local store owner was retiring and I saved a few bucks .
This is newer as mine is the previous model . The new one is the V2 . 
I tested it on my home theatre system , as I stream all my CDs off my network drive in the basement. I RIP my CDs in WAV at the highest data rate of 44.100 ,and am very pleased with the sound . 
I have a network connection on my home theatres pre pro , but I wanted to see if I could hear a difference. 
I can’t , but apparently the Cambridge does sound better if you bypass the pre-pros DACs and go directly to analog . 

https://www.crutchfield.ca/p_779CXN...&awnw=g&awcr=271866926070&awdv=c&awug=9001454


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Rick,
now you can use that same design, only rectangular for your router table after your shop is insulated.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job, Rick,
> now you can use that same design, only rectangular for your router table after your shop is insulated.
> Herb


Groan...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

But you knew it was coming. Great job Rick/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old coasty said:


> But you knew it was coming. Great job Rick/


I had my suspicions , just never expected it from Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I didn’t see this coming . Painted the top of the shelf and removed the mini fridge from its packaging that I bought on Black Friday . 
Measured the height and it’s almost an inch and a half taller than the specs state .
Well I wanted to store a chair underneath my shelf, so I put located the shelf high enough to clear the chair thinking I had enough head room .
The fridge is exactly the same height as the ceiling ,so time to kibosh this idea .
And no , there’s no point in trying lower the shelf .

The good news is this was temporary anyways ,as I’m replacing the Danby with this new one , but I have to rebuild the wall to accommodate the wider size . 

Another issue . That frigidair has probably got the worse design for the height options . If I had known that right off the hop, I would have returned it ASAP .

So two lessons learned I guess.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a drop ceiling in there, can't you lift the tile up and set it on top of the Fridge? Does the door on the fridge go clear to the top or is it a little lower.?
Herb

https://www.samsclub.com/p/frigidaire-126-can-stainless-steel-beverage-center/prod23141350

I looked it up and the door hinge is higher than the box. How much room do you have above the shelf?

Bummer,It seems If you didn't have bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is a drop ceiling in there, can't you lift the tile up and set it on top of the Fridge? Does the door on the fridge go clear to the top or is it a little lower.?
> Herb
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/p/frigidaire-126-can-stainless-steel-beverage-center/prod23141350
> ...


It’s all good . It was a temporary location anyways and higher than I really wanted to reach for a beer when I’m half inebriated . 
The false ceiling is a unique system called Ceilingmax ,and it’s actually directly connected to the studs .
This old houses ceiling in the basement is only 7’ tall and changes to 6’10 on the other side, and with this ceiling tile system you only lose 1” of room. There is no play to move anything up higher. 
So now I’m going to rebuild that wall ahead of schedule , but it’s cold in the shop as it’s still February . Was kind of hoping to do this in march .

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ceilingmax-surface-mount-kit-white-100-square-feet/1000726910
Ceiling Max link


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lower the shelf and ditch or relocate the chair. If it's that tight a fit, you couldn't sit in it anyhow.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Lower the shelf and ditch or relocate the chair. If it's that tight a fit, you couldn't sit in it anyhow.


Naw it’s all good . I need all the storage I can get as it’s kind of tight in my gym . I’m going to finish up a few things this weekend , then disassemble the wall with the existing fridge .
When I rebuild the wall to hold the new fridge , I’m going to make the hole larger this time, that way if this mini fridge breaks down and there’s no more that size , I can fit a different model .

I’ll build a filler panel to surround the gap around the fridge , and remove and cut another filler panel for another model if it comes to that .

The fridge I wanted is made by Newair . It’s not available here and $250 more on amazon than in Calgary. 
And the Frigidaire was regular $500 and I got it for $200 on Black Friday .
The existing one is going in the garage once it’s you know what


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Rainman2 but it’s cold in the shop as it’s still February . Was kind of hoping to do this in march .

Really? HMMM................................No comment.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> @Rainman2 but it’s cold in the shop as it’s still February . Was kind of hoping to do this in march .
> 
> Really? HMMM................................No comment.
> Herb


:lol: ^^


There’s a few months that can be a real beotch


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I think it looks pretty sweet with its cap . I bought a 1X3.5” piece of alder and routed out a 1/2” deep groove to fit the checker plate.
It’s just clamped temporarily till I give it one more coat of paint . Painted it orange and my friend said it looked to distracting, so I went with black instead .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That turned out good Rick, very industrial looking, you did a good job on the shelf.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That turned out good Rick, very industrial looking, you did a good job on the shelf.
> Herb


Thanks Herb , I was trying for the industrial look . Just have to secure it tomorrow and add the orange LEDs


----------

